# How do we do this?



## Singhi (Feb 21, 2009)

[fly][fly][fly][fly]I am 8 weeks preg and am thinking of either going semi or private option. If i wanted to go private i need to choose consultant too. 
We went to two main hospitals in dublin and we were told that we're suppose to make up our mind abt who we wanted to see as our consultants. 
we've got to make up our mind as we have 3 weeks tops to decide. How are we suppose to know that? Its our first time. What would most of you do? What are the steps involve. 
How many visits are there in total? How many scans or bloodtest are there all throughout. Just so that we get a rough idea.
Any advise is welcome. Thanks.[/fly][/fly][/fly][/fly]


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey either someone has spiked my drink or i need to lay off this medication


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG i feel drunk................. i think i may have overdone it on the injections tonight


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

sparklyme said:


> Hey either someone has spiked my drink or i need to lay off this medication


   Sparklyme, I thought I was lossing the plot there , My head is spinning


----------

